# Elmer's #2 & #25



## thayer (Apr 2, 2010)

After all I have learned here, I have finally decided to give a little back and share my projects in action. The #25 was my first engine build, first run last August. The #2 I finished up right before Christmas. I'm using a Sherline 4400 lathe and A2Z CNC Monster Mill.

#25 Wobbler
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AcOpUwI-v70[/ame]

#2 Twin Vertical Wobbler
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLKUff-7xZo[/ame]

Want to know more about Elmer's Engines? Tom Wade has put together a very nice web site showcasing these delightful designs.
http://tomwade.me/tw/machinist/elmer/

Questions and comments most welcome.

Thayer


----------



## Deanofid (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice runners, Thayer. I can see you've done a fine job on them.

If you don't mind me asking, where did you get the small regulator and gauge seen in the videos?

Thanks for the videos!

Dean


----------



## SAM in LA (Apr 2, 2010)

Thayer,

Good looking runners.

I'm finishing up my #2.

SAM


----------



## thayer (Apr 2, 2010)

Deanofid  said:
			
		

> Very nice runners, Thayer. I can see you've done a fine job on them.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, where did you get the small regulator and gauge seen in the videos?
> 
> ...



thanks for the kind words Dean. 

The regulator and gauge are from McMaster-Carr. The regulator is #6763K101, good for 0-25. Unfortunately it came with a 0-60 gauge, so I replaced that with the 0-15 gauge, #3847K51 to get a better idea of where the motors are running. I think the needle is bouncing because there is no reservoir downstream of the regulator, just a bit of tubing.

Thayer


----------



## slick95 (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice running motors Thayer :bow: :bow: :bow:

Thanks for sharing...

Jeff


----------



## Deanofid (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks Thayer. I'd like to find a low range gauge for the same reason. The one on my regulator is full range, so won't show much of anything until it's cranked up to about 10 psi.


----------



## thayer (Apr 2, 2010)

Deanofid  said:
			
		

> Thanks Thayer. I'd like to find a low range gauge for the same reason. The one on my regulator is full range, so won't show much of anything until it's cranked up to about 10 psi.



Exactly the problem I was having initially. Apparently I could run my #25 on "zero" pressure, according to the regulator on my Sears compressor.

Thayer


----------



## hobby (Apr 2, 2010)

Very Nice looking engines,
And excellent runners too.


----------

